# Which is the best double breast pump for twins?



## cazd

Apologies if this has been discussed before but I'm really hoping to breastfeed my twins and would like to find a great pump to up my supply so OH can get involved too.

I'd love to hear if you've found a fab pump or if there are any to avoid? Are some more noisy than others?

I haven't got a clue where to start but the lansinoh affinity has caught my eye.....


----------



## lizziedripping

Medela double pump hun. Very good, and very quiet. Pricey at £200 but I ended up exclusively expressing so it was well worth it.

I used mine for 3 months, but you could buy it from me at knock down price if you want? You might prefer to buy new pump heads and tubes to go with it, but pump machinery, back pack etc are all as good as new. Let me know x


----------



## chetnaz

I agree, medela breast pumps are great! I used my single one which i bought when I had my eldest, i didnt bother buying a double one as they arre really expensive. Theyre really good though.


----------



## cazd

thank you so much for that! but £200 - oh my gosh :shock:

I just couldn't afford to buy new. How much would you want for yours? xxx


----------



## vineyard

I've used the medela pump in style. STill breastfeeding at 10 months!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Sorry i have no answer to this but am interested to see what others have to say. Is a double breast pump imperative for twins? Would a single not do?


----------



## lizziedripping

Single pump will suffice if you're expressing occasionally, but if like me you end up doing it 6 times a day, then a double is definitely worth investing in. It takes 20mins to pump both sides as opposed to 40, and with twins time is scarce :wacko:

Having breast fed before, I know how hard it can be to establish, so prepared for the fact that I might not be able to do it. Sure enough expressing was for me far more efficient, and allowed me precious time with my older kids.

cazd why not PM me and let me know what you could afford hun :hugs:


----------



## ladypotter

Madela for sure. I rented mine from the hospital for $65 a month. It's worth the $ to save you time & aggrevation...trust me!!


----------



## Laura2919

I had a single medela swing and I loved it. I didnt use it for long tho as my milk supply dried up pretty quick. We just had far too much going on with in and out of hospitals. I would have loved the double though.


----------



## cazd

What's the "swing" part mean? I have visions of them hanging off @@s :rofl:


----------



## mommy43

i dont have twins but have had suply issues ive got an ameda lactaline dual pump n its great got min off ebay for little over 40 pound


----------



## akcher

My NICU nurse recommended the Medela Symphony. It's too expensive to buy but it can be rented. I have the Medela pump in style. If it's too pricey, you can get it used but just buy new pump parts for it.


----------



## cazd

I've found one on eBay that I think I can get for about £60.

Trouble is with everything else we've got to buy I want to be as frugal as possible. I feel bad for scripting about vis if we had to we could pay £200 for a new one. I just don't want to! :haha:

But thanks guys for all you help. Sounds like the meddle is the one to get.

Xxxxxxx


----------

